# You wouldn't believe it if I told you, but I'll tell you anyways...



## Yooper14 (May 30, 2007)

Some days fortune favors pure chance....

 I was standing on top of one of my dirt piles from my early 1900s dump.  I decided to dig a little hole to bury some odds and ends common bottles that I didn't want lying around to attract others to my dump.  So I dug a hole, maybe 2'x2'x2'.  The last shovelfull up had a disc in it, possibly a coin, so I pulled it out.  Sure enough, I had missed it when I was originally digging, and had by some random chance happened upon it today (this happened about a week ago).  It turned out to be a Standing Liberty Quarter, which is very cool, because in all my years of detecting I have never been able to find one of these.  One time a guy found one in minutes at a site that I had hunted to death, so this was a real coup for me, and I did a little chicken dance.

 If you know anything about coins, the SLQ's tended to lose their detail and dates quickly, as the relief was very high.  This one's no exception...the date was nearly off.  I cleaned it up just a tad when I got home.  I couldn't see any date, but from the arrangement of the stars on the back, it was pre-1918.  So, 1916 or 1917.  Now that got my heart a-going, because the 1916's are super-super-rare.  

 The only visible part of my date is right edge of the last digit, and it's smooth, curved digit at the bottom...you tell me which one is smooth and curved at the bottom-right edge:  6 or 7??  OOOOO-EEEE!  I'm finishing cleaning it tonight and will be sending it off for an appraisal.  I'll keep you posted, and am hoping to take some nice pictures of it tomorrow. 

 Talk about random!

 Yooper


----------



## sldavis (May 30, 2007)

Yooper,All right way to go.I hope it turns out to be the1916.Stuff happens to me like that sometimes.I bought a box of stuff at an auction for $40.00 it was a box of pocket knives and such.When digging through it I found a mint cobalt and gold flaked Lutz marble about 2 inches in dia.I sold it for $1000.00 about ten years ago.So stuff happens and I hope it goes well for you.Clinton


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2007)

Good going on the quarter!  some time that stuff happens to me to.like last week I found a 10 dollar bill! only problem was it was only worth 6 bucks![8D]


----------



## Yooper14 (May 30, 2007)

That's funny, Rick!!

 I've only seen one of these 1916 coins on e*ay, and it went for $4800.00 in pretty rough condition...


----------



## Yooper14 (May 30, 2007)

Here's a half-way decent picture...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2007)

*NICEEEEEEE! A quater worth 480 bucks  thats how life should work!  Rick*


----------



## chrisp (May 31, 2007)

is that quarter worth 480.00    or 4800.00 ?

 im gonna have to start looking for coins now..........chrisp


----------



## dirtmover (May 31, 2007)

wow-Good luck on the date and hope it turns out to be the one you have waited for!


----------



## Yooper14 (May 31, 2007)

Chris,
 That would be $4800.00  Sound steep?  It IS!  The Redbook value for a low grade like mine would be anywhere from 2500 to 5000.   Yikes!!!


----------



## chrisp (May 31, 2007)

WOW !!!

 I'm checking all my quarters now , hahahaha

 Good luck , I hope its the one your looking for........chrisp


----------



## Yooper14 (May 31, 2007)

Funny!  Yeah, I always check for silver, but most of those rare ones have been pulled out of circulation long ago.    I hear stories of guys going to the bank and seeing an old lady come in with rolls of old silver to turn in, so they buy it from the bank, but until now I've never had my lucky break.


----------



## kastoo (May 31, 2007)

So you don't sift your piles?  I been meaning to sift mine but never get around to it.


----------



## Yooper14 (May 31, 2007)

Ahh!  Good question!  Actually, I very rarely sift as I go in the dump, just because it's so bloomin' big.  I do go back and sift it later on, but this was not in a part that I had planned to sift at all because it was mostly clay and rusty metal...not much "little junk" like marbles and stuff, or so I thought!

 Actually, since you brought it up, I do a lot of gardening as well, and when I sift, I dump the "big chunks" in a different spot and keep the rich, black dirt.  I throw it in the truck and take it home.  If I'm gonna sift, I may as well save some money on compost, eh!  The dirt works awesome for the garden


----------



## capsoda (May 31, 2007)

Hey Tim, Great find. I always sift if it is possible. I have picked up a 6X6X6 box half full of coins over the years so now I will have to check for a 1916 walking liberty.

 I did see a digging buddy dig a $5 gold piece. He was really excited and it took a while for him to calm down and dig again. When he did start digging again the first shovel ful turned up a $20 gold piece and a hand full of silver coins. Some folks get all the luck. I was only diggind about a foot or so away and dug up nada.


----------



## Yooper14 (May 31, 2007)

Cap,
 Yeah, I'm generally a stickler about sifting.  I sifted an entire burned-out home from the mid-1800s once.  The dump Im doing, though, is so big that I don't sift as I dig...I do them seperate.  I like to go out in the winter when the ground is too hard to dig.  It's not as hard to knock a hole in my pile of dirt, and then I can sift away.


----------



## Yooper14 (May 31, 2007)

Oh - I was gonna say too that I've found a couple of old purse clasps with a little material left - I got real excited that someone accidentaly threw out their coin purse, but no luck!!


----------



## Digger George (Jun 1, 2007)

LUCKY FIND! I hope it's one of a kind. Who did you send your coin off for appraisal to?


----------



## Yooper14 (Jun 1, 2007)

George,
 I haven't sent it yet.  Do you have a reliable one in mind


----------



## Bottleman (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you have an update on the coin?

 ~~Tom


----------



## chrisp (Aug 3, 2007)

Yooper , whats up with the coin?

 any news?


----------

